# Most Users Online Today



## meat hunter (Feb 11, 2010)

Im sorry, there is no one here LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes that is very cool. It must reall make Jeff proud of what he has put together with all of us


----------



## garyt (Feb 11, 2010)

How many active member are there, It seems thousands have never made a post


----------



## rdknb (Feb 11, 2010)

I think most forums are like that where the majority never post


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 11, 2010)

I keep tellin everyone this place is pure awesomenesss.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 11, 2010)

You don't think it had anything to do with the entire eastern coast being shut down because of the snow, do you?


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitely a plausible theory  Dirt Guy!


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 11, 2010)

That's totally normal for discussion boards...
there are tons who do nothing but 'LURK',... there are some who joined, but never activated their link sent to them in the email, yet they still show up in the members list even tho they are not able to post till they do activate. ( I know you said 'active' members, but I was trying to add that all members in the members list are not necessarily 'activated') There are some who only wanted one quick question answered and by the time they were activated they found their answer, so they never returned.

Lots of these can be easily weeded out with the use of the 'database' and a couple specific queries. (if the 'heads' wish it to be so that is)

ANYWAY, CONGRATS ON A STELLAR DAY TODAY!!!!


----------



## triplebq (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe a new record will be set today with all of the new snow wehave now in Texas


----------



## brohnson (Feb 11, 2010)

Saaaaaaaaweeeeeeet!!!!!! :)


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 11, 2010)

I "Lurked" and then jumped in......


Todd


----------



## jdt (Feb 11, 2010)

5 users online right now lol


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 11, 2010)

Me too man am I glad I became active. This is an awesome sight. The whole smoking thing was a complete accident. This sight has helped me from creating more accident's.


----------



## bill in mn (Feb 11, 2010)

I think after yesterday Minnesota will have some more SMF members.The bride brought to school were she is the sectary to the principle  two butts I smoked for her Sunday  and it was a big hit. they all asked where I got the recipe from and I said I got the recipe and the ideas for the UDS on  Smoking Meat forums. Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   for the help.Bill


----------

